# Do rubber snakes really scare away birds?



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I'm guessing birds, pidgeons, doves, etc have seen it all by now. I have a dove chilling out on the deck of my house and leaving droppings all over the place. It flys off every time I open the door. Will a toy snake do any good? What about those big rubber owls?

Short of dynamite, any other recommendations?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

They do work but if you dont constantly move it around the birds figure it out pretty quick, same with the owl. I've seen a sprinkler with a motion sensor on it that supposedly works pretty well also.

Jeff


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I put a small (foot long) plastic snake out under our bird feeder just to see what reaction the birds would have. 30 minutes later it was gone.. 2 weeks later the lady across the street is screaming about a snake in her bird bath. Yep, same snake. Some bird thought the rubber snake would make a decent meal and carried it across the street and I guess got frusterated with it and left it floating in her bird bath.. 

I was practice casting a big plastic worm in my back yard once and a grackle swooped in and attacked it. Kids and I thought it was pretty funny until our dog chased the bird off. Nothing like fishing for grackles in the back yard.. May have been the same bird that tried to eat the plastic snake.. Arlon


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

One jalapeno, cored, one piece of bacon, one piece of cheese, pre heat oven to 350 and a bb gun! Head shot!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

My wife & I have good friends who have an inground pool and they swear by them rubber snakes! They never have to clean bird droppings off their cool decking anymore. 

Humm, I wonder if they would work on the console of my boat to keep the darn old black birds off my windshield?


----------

